
Surface Pro 4: Will you go the F**K to SLEEP? - aceperry
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/12/22/surface_pro_4_review/
======
ChuckMcM
Microsoft has fixed a number of Surface Pro 4 bugs in Win10 but the 'not
sleeping' one still persists. And it is, as the author writes, a battery
killer. It reminds me of a similar bug in iOS with its "smart cover" where the
cover would move around in your bag and the iPad would wake up.

